
How United Onboards New Users - nnx
http://www.useronboard.com/how-united-onboards-new-users/
======
samuelhulick
Hi all! I'm the person who made this. If you have any questions, critiques, or
beyond, I will be checking the comments regularly. Fire away!

------
samuelhulick
@nnx Thank you for sharing this!

